# Phragmipedium Margo's Pinky



## Djthomp28 (Jan 26, 2020)

I was not sure what to expect from this flask when I ordered one from Windy Hill. Now I am really glad I did. These are the first to bloom. The shape should improve with time, but the potential is great. 

The cross is Cahaba Morning Mist x schlimii. Better pictures coming soon.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2020)

Charming

(what did you get at the Paph Forum?)


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 26, 2020)

Beautiful! I particularly like the first one. I prefer the overall form of it over the second one.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 26, 2020)

Very pretty
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks all!



Linus_Cello said:


> Charming
> 
> (what did you get at the Paph Forum?)


More than I needed:
Paph Lola Bird
Paph Honey
Paph barbigerum
Phrag Don Wimber

What about you?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2020)

Phrag petite queillette from members table, and blew budget on a Jeff Morris awarded division of China Dragon


----------



## abax (Jan 26, 2020)

Wonderful flowers and a step toward an eventual
pure white (I hope). If you ever want to sell one
or two of the seedlings, I'd love to buy.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 27, 2020)

China Dragon is on my wishlist.


Linus_Cello said:


> Phrag petite queillette from members table, and blew budget on a Jeff Morris awarded division of China Dragon


Nice finds! China Dragon is on my list.



abax said:


> Wonderful flowers and a step toward an eventual
> pure white (I hope). If you ever want to sell one
> or two of the seedlings, I'd love to buy.



Sounds like a plan once spring comes and shipping is safer. I have more seedlings than I have space for. Bench clearing needs to be my theme spring/summer to make next fall/winter easier. A lot of the seedlings are coming out of compot and others are stepping up in pot size.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 27, 2020)

they are definitely cute... count me in if you need some space...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice, thanks for sharing. I think I have some of there, have to check. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2020)

I'll definitely help you make some space come
spring. I love these little round, pale beauties.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 28, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> China Dragon is on my wishlist.
> 
> Nice finds! China Dragon is on my list.
> Love to see a list when you weed!
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2020)

I see a compot of these at home but I will ask Marilyn if she has a larger seedling.


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 20, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## cpmaniac (Feb 22, 2020)

Wow! A couple of delicate beauties -- really superb...


----------

